# DelCAM Powershape v8 ///////Solid Edge v20 SP13 Portable



## ssahir (9 يوليو 2009)

Solid Edge v20 SP13 Portable 
Solid Edge is an industry-leading mechanical design system with exceptional tools for creating and managing 3D digital prototypes. With superior core modeling and process workflows, a unique focus on the needs of specific industries, and fully integrated design management, Solid Edge guides projects toward an error free, accurate design solution. Solid Edge modeling and assembly tools enable your engineering team to easily develop a full range of products, from single parts to assemblies containing thousands of components. Tailored commands and structured workflows accelerate the design of features common in specific industries and you ensure accurate fit and function of parts by designing, analyzing and modifying them within the assembly model. With Solid Edge, your products come together right first time, every time


Rapidshare links

http://rapidshare.com/files/241817863/SE20_Portable.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/241831430/SE20_Portable.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/241851754/SE20_Portable.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/241866373/SE20_Portable.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/242127508/SE20_Portable.part5.rar​


----------



## ssahir (9 يوليو 2009)

*delcam*

DelCAM Powershape v8

PowerSHAPE CAD software provides a complete environment to take your product ideas from concept to reality. PowerSHAPE offers unrivalled freedom to manipulate surface form of the CAD model, to build from wireframe and make global changes with solid feature operations and editing. PowerSHAPE follows the philosophy of "Simple to create, easy to modify". PowerSHAPE includes all PowerSHAPE's core hybrid modelling tools as well as a number of features that are focused specifically upon the needs of designers.

filefactory

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85be6/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part01_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bf2/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part02_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bf0/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part03_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bfc/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part04_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bgd/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part05_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bhb/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part06_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bg9/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part07_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bha/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part08_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bge/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part09_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bg0/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part10_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bg3/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part11_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bhc/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part12_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bh0/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part13_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bhd/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part14_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bh9/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part15_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bg7/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part16_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bhf/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part17_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bg4/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part18_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bh7/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part19_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85b00/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part20_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85b1h/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part21_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85b18/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part22_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85b1e/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part23_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85b1f/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part24_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag85bg6/n/D_POWERSHAPE8_part25_rar​


----------



## alaarekabe (9 يوليو 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة بس لو كراك البرنامج powershape 8080sp2 معاك تبقى عملت انجاز وعلى فكرة انا معايا الكورس التعليمى بتاع البرنامج من شركة delcam


----------



## abo_slaim (10 يوليو 2009)

------شكرا لك عزيزي-------


----------



## helalessac (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير


----------



## helalessac (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير من البرامج


----------



## helalessac (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير من البرامج الجديدة


----------



## helalessac (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## helalessac (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير شكرا شكرا


----------



## helalessac (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## helalessac (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## helalessac (14 يوليو 2009)

شكررررررررا اخي ونتمنى الكثير


----------



## ELGAMAL (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير شكرا شكرا شكرا elgamal
*


----------



## ابو عايش (10 يونيو 2010)

الروبط مش شغالة اخوي......ممكن تزودوني بروابط فعالة ضروري جدا جدا جدا


----------

